# Paint not sticking to wall



## SweatEquitySux (Jul 20, 2008)

I've painted a lot of walls and never had this happen... It's like the surface (which has been painted perviously) is too smooth? If you go over an area that's dried a bit it just peels off and clumps up in other areas. I can also just peel it off like a skin after it's dry. What do I do to prep this type of surface??? Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

what brand of paint/how old is it?
"and they're off and running folks!"

DM


----------



## SweatEquitySux (Jul 20, 2008)

It's Behr (and yes I've read thru the thread, but I like behr paint, sorry) and I just bought it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

What room is this? If it is a kitchen or bathroom, the surface needs to be well-scrubbed with a strong detergent and/or TSP, and then rinsed, before the application of new paint. A water-base bonding primer (NOT Kilz2) such as SW PrepRite ProBlock Latex can also be helpful.

For an existing glossy coat you must also scuff-sand and then remove the dust.

If the current coat is oil-base, you need to prime with an oil-base primer before topcoating with latex.

For now, remove all of your failing Behr paint before you do anything else...

SirWired


----------



## SweatEquitySux (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you SirWired. It's just a little entry way and I don't know if it's oil based or not, it was painted by the previous owner. I will try the scruff sanding. All the other walls are textured and matte so I never ran into this before. Good thing I only payed $1 for the paint!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Test the previous paint to see if it's oil
Use denatured alcohol on a rag for the best test
It will dissolve latex and the color will transfer to the rag

Oops! or Goof Off! also work for this test


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

SweatEquitySux said:


> Thank you SirWired. It's just a little entry way and I don't know if it's oil based or not, it was painted by the previous owner. I will try the scruff sanding. All the other walls are textured and matte so I never ran into this before. Good thing I only payed $1 for the paint!


 
I would get your money back........




Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go down to any paint or hardware store and pick up a can of spray Kilz or BIN and spray an area and see if that sticks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It's Behr (and yes I've read thru the thread, but I like behr paint, sorry) and I just bought it a couple weeks ago.

Maybe what happened to you might change your mind, it should.:laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ya know, after thinking about this I wonder if you have some grease on the walls or maybe even wax. The only other thing I can think of is the prevoius owner used silicone paint.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Matthewt1970 said:


> ...the prevoius owner used silicone paint.


If the previous owner used oil-based paint, the latex could act like this


Matthewt1970 said:


> ...grease on the walls or maybe even wax


If it was a bathroom, I'd say the walls were never cleaned properly
All that hair spray, deodorant spray, Glade and Febreeze, just **** up the walls

A Glade Plug-In (over a period of time) can contaminate a wall so it will do this also


----------



## missmarcelot (Apr 26, 2020)

I just came across this thread because I'm having the same problem, only it is new Sherwin Williams paint. I have been working on this project for weeks during this social distancing with no problems until today. Same room, same cans of paint and same rollers. Today it just wouldn't stick and there were three bubbles that just peeled away whole sections. Did you have luck with primer? What worked for you?


----------



## Abuc (Aug 28, 2018)

SweatEquitySux said:


> It's Behr (and yes I've read thru the thread, but I like behr paint, sorry) and I just bought it a couple weeks ago.


LOL. About 20 years ago I bought Behr to do my powder room. Had never tried it but CR ranked it top notch. I was maintaining a wet edge but as soon as my roller hit anything more than 15-30 seconds old it peeled right off onto the roller. Damnest thing I ever saw. Never bought another drop of that crap. Switched to Ben Moore Regal and it applied perfectly.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

missmarcelot said:


> I just came across this thread because I'm having the same problem, only it is new Sherwin Williams paint. I have been working on this project for weeks during this social distancing with no problems until today. Same room, same cans of paint and same rollers. Today it just wouldn't stick and there were three bubbles that just peeled away whole sections. Did you have luck with primer? What worked for you?



A better description would be helpful. Is it the 2nd coat peeling or is this the 1st coat you are applying? if the latter, there could be a contaminant on the wall. What type of paint are you painting over?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It's not unusual for problems INSIDE the wall to cause something like this. Could have been a leak, somehow water got inside a wall. Poorly insulated walls can produce condensation inside the wall as well as moisture migration through the paint causing just enough of an issue that when you brush or roll (especially roll) the old paint comes off onto the roller.

This has happened to me dozens of times over the years, especially doing ceilings, but sometimes with walls. Homeowners swear up and down they've never had water issues, but, after an attic inspection, a look at the roof, or even looking at clogged downspouts, well, it becomes obvious that some moisture found its way inside and caused issues.

This would mostly be an issue with OUTSIDE walls, those that face the home's exterior. If it happens with interior walls, often the issue is a toilet or tub that may have over flowed above.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

SweatEquitySux said:


> It's Behr (and yes I've read thru the thread, but I like behr paint, sorry) and I just bought it a couple weeks ago.


Have used Behr a lot, works fine for me. Their products usually rank highly at Consumer Reports.

Most likely (99%) a prep problem. ....... My guess is that a Behr minimum size paint batch is 2000 gallons, perhaps 5000, for major products ...... and if there is a problem with one gallon, there is a problem with tons of it. The testing before release is exhaustive, as the liability of defect and/or recall could cost millions. 

It's easy to blame new product for failure, but the chances are slim to none.


----------

